# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  priča uz prvu godišnjicu Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji

## pino

Dragi svi, 

pročitajte ovu kratku pričicu uz prvu godišnjicu zakona od naše klare (HVALA!)

http://roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=...=189&Show=2828

S velikom žalosti moram reći se danas obilježava godinu dana otkad je zakon izglasan. 

U tih godinu dana teško da se što promijenilo, a vjerovali smo da će ipak pobijediti razum. Ne znamo što se dogodilo s prijedlogom struke da se ograničenje ukine za najteže slučajeve. Ostaje nada da će bezumlje ipak biti ukinuto. Ali ostaje i opomena kako loš zakon može nauditi običnom čovjeku. Ne ponovilo se ikad da se tako važan zakon donosi po hitnom postupku, bez adekvatne rasprave i bez ikakvog uvažavanja europskih standarda, oprečnog mišljenja i dobrobita pacijenata.

----------


## pino

A ukoliko želite obilježiti godišnjicu zakona avatarom, možete ga naći ovdje: http://www.sendspace.com/file/b8qxo1 
Hvala!

----------


## Sumskovoce

Pino hvala na trudu i iskustvu. Mi se spremamo na 1. HR postupak, nakon kojeg ili ćemo biti sretnici kao tvoja kolegica L ili idemo u Sloveniju.

----------

